# 1/24 scale buildings



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

***This is a duplicate of the post under "figures" forum ***

I just thought I would share a source for some 1/24 scale figures and buildings which I have not seen posted on most of the train forums. The detail on the figures are better than most of what I have found and looks a bit like Prieser quality. The buildings are nice, resin and lighted, but a bit pricey... but it is only money. I personally like 1/24 scale figures rather than the slightly larger "G-scale " design figures to go with my 1/29th trains. 

http://www.collectablediecast.com/category_s/198.htm 

Here is a link that shows thier "saltbox" house. 

http://www.collectablediecast.com/D...51580r.htm 

Regards, 
Jack
Tantarra Western RR


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Can't speak to the figures, but JUST PLAIN FOLKS is selling the buildings for substantially less See my Vendors at SWGRS Show over on the Events forum.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting Jack. I like the details they bring a lot, like the garbagecans, the bench and that great looking soda machine!! 
Hope they ship to Europe...


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to *Just Plain Folk's* web page...
Here is a new building avalible from *Upland Trains*

They both are great people..... 









(disclaimer, I do both* Just Plain Folks* and *Upland Trains* web sites)


----------



## weedmic (2 mo ago)

Gary Woolard said:


> Jack,
> 
> Can't speak to the figures, but JUST PLAIN FOLKS is selling the buildings for substantially less See my Vendors at SWGRS Show over on the Events forum.


It is my understanding that: g guage is 45mm rails. on top of that can go 1:20.3, 1:22.5, 1:29, & even 1:32 trains. I think as long as the models one places are 1 maybe 2 steps smaller it will look fine. Although, since my cars and people have yet to arrive, it remains theoretical. I plan to have 1:22.5 trains (maybe an accucraft 1:20.3 ruby) and 1:24 cars, people, buildings. The plants I hope will be live.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

hi there,
yes, G gauge is 45 mm.
the difficulties start with all the scales that are produced for 45mm.
while 1:32 in 45mm gauge comes out as european standard gauge, all the other scales represent different smaller gauges (LGB 1:22.5 = german meterspur)


http://kormsen.info/scales/


what you can combine with what depends on how exigent you are. (i'm running 1:22.5 with 1:32 figures)
for 1:22.5 figures look up Schleich figures. for 1:24 or 1:25 figures Preiser. both stiff priced.

if you would dive into the world of model figures, you can find lots of (modern) figures in 1:22.5 or 1:24
(mainly eastern european, japanese or chinese)

live plants? good luck! (if you live in the north of your country)


----------



## weedmic (2 mo ago)

Thank you for pointing me to the Preiser brand.


----------

